
Over 1k AI Experts Condemn Racist Algorithms That Claim to Predict Crime - tech-historian
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/889xyb/over-1000-ai-experts-condemn-racist-algorithms-that-claim-to-predict-crime
======
uberman
The field of "anthropological criminology" is bogus.

The notion that the shape of your face can predict future crime is as grossly
absurd today as was when people thought the shape of your ears would do so 200
years ago. Today's practitioners of "anthropological criminology" walk a
slippery slope to "eugenics" just as their predecessors did in the 1930s.

The per-capita consumption of mozzarella cheese correlates almost perfectly
with the number of civil engineering doctorates awarded" between 2000 and 2009
([http://tylervigen.com/spurious-correlations](http://tylervigen.com/spurious-
correlations)).

Would you be willing to use one to predict the other in 2020? That is
essentially what these researchers believe their face matching magic can do.

